# Cruise thoughts for the north



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Edited by me so as not to confuse 

Joe


----------



## Gizmo999 (Jan 28, 2007)

which direction? 

start Skipton
Ingleton
Hawes
Leyburn
Richmond
Reeth
Kirkby Stephen
Middleton
Alston
Haydon Bridge
Hadrians Wall ( a bit vague)
Brampton
Gretna
south on M6 to A6
Penrith
Kendal
back down 65 to Skipton

i'd miss the Reeth to Kirkby bit and go up through the Stang then over towards Middleton  or spin left out of Hawes and then down Mallerstang to Kirkby then right to Reeth, left through the Stang.... loads of choices anyway


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Yes, Reeth to Kirby Stephen is more like driving on a ledge than driving on a road, but I like it 

Joe


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Can I get the train to Gretna and meet you for lunch as I have just polished the car :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

How about reducing the number of places so that the overall distance is no more than 200 miles including getting home?

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Can I get the train to Gretna and meet you for lunch as I have just polished the car :lol: :lol:


...and we could all renew our wedding vows :roll:

I'll get me coat.

Joe


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

I'd turn left to Penrith at Alston, to make it a bit shorter and cut out the M6 aspect.

And how about left at Hawes, then over the Dolly Tubs pass and left again to Kirkby Stephen? Then Brough, right on the A66 and then the Middleton road.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

MikeyG said:


> I'd turn left to Penrith at Alston, to make it a bit shorter and cut out the M6 aspect.
> 
> And how about left at Hawes, then over the Dolly Tubs pass and left again to Kirkby Stephen? Then Brough, right on the A66 and then the Middleton road.


Mikey

How do you get from Penrith to Ingleton without using the M6?

Joe


----------



## Gizmo999 (Jan 28, 2007)

Penrith south on A6 over Shap to kendal, either do 65 through Kendal or take a left over towards Sedburgh (684) then right towards Kirkby Lonsdale then pick up 65 at Devils or from Sedburgh continue on to Hawes and then do the little back road B6160? south or head south out of Penrith, after Shap take 6261 to orton, Tebay, left onto 685 and then onto 683 to Sedburgh/Kirkby or Hawes


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

I was thinking the A6 towards Kendal, then to Sedbergh, down to Kirby Lonsdale and along the A65 (but I'm biased since I live just off the A65  )


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Will someone bring me that Mint Cake :roll:

Right Joe: you are organizing :-*


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> Will someone bring me that Mint Cake :roll:
> 
> Right Joe: you are organizing :-*


Hi Dani

It's near as matters done  Just a few details to attend to.

Joe


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

TTCool said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Will someone bring me that Mint Cake :roll:
> ...


Such as the date  Sometime with guaranteed dryness and sunshine would be good, Joe; if you can arrange that?

Mike


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TTCool said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Will someone bring me that Mint Cake :roll:
> ...


I am impressed 8) where and when are we going? Shall I bring my radios


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Judy and me went exploring on Friday; 273 miles of bliss. We purposely used every B road possible. Not all of this is suitable for a cruise. Some of the four digit B roads would not be acceptable to many, especially the Kirby Stephen to Reeth road, the B6270. Iâ€™m still trying and some of this looks OK. The distance obviously needs to be reduced. Our day out driving was just an exploratory exercise and very enjoyable in the brilliant winter sun. We decided not to include the 5 mile Waterfalls Walk :lol: The idea is to attract members not only from the North East but also from further south. I think when itâ€™s a bit warmer and the nights are lighter would be a good time.

Home
Scotch Corner
Richmond
Leyburn
Aysgarth
Hawes
Ingleton
Hawes
Kirby Stephen
Brough
Middleton-in-Teesdale
Alston
Middleton-in Teesdale
Brough
Kirby Stephen
Reeth
Richmond
Home

Joe


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TTCool said:


> Judy and me went exploring on Friday; 273 miles of bliss. We purposely used every B road possible. Not all of this is suitable for a cruise. Some of the four digit B roads would not be acceptable to many, especially the Kirby Stephen to Reeth road, the B6270. Iâ€™m still trying and some of this looks OK. The distance obviously needs to be reduced. Our day out driving was just an exploratory exercise and very enjoyable in the brilliant winter sun. We decided not to include the 5 mile Waterfalls Walk :lol: The idea is to attract members not only from the North East but also from further south. I think when itâ€™s a bit warmer and the nights are lighter would be a good time.
> 
> Home
> Scotch Corner
> ...


Nice route 

I did the waterfall walk only last week with my sister, who was over from Berlin. We waded through knee deep mud :roll: :lol:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi Dani

The Waterfalls Walk is one of our favourites. You are very experienced with cruises; if you have anything in the offing we would be glad to attend. Did you say sometime in March at one point?

Joe


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TTCool said:


> Hi Dani
> 
> The Waterfalls Walk is one of our favourites. You are very experienced with cruises; if you have anything in the offing we would be glad to attend. Did you say sometime in March at one point?
> 
> Joe


 :-* I know you are looking fw to cruising, Joe but what I've said was, definiteliy not before enf of March; most likely April time

BTW, I will re-start my *Peak Cars Treasure Hunts *again this year  So watch out for this on the EVENTS board 8)


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

I'm surprised at you Joe - the waterfalls walk is only 4 and a quarter miles, so you could easily have fitted it in ;-)

Is there ice/snow on the Reeth to Kirkby Stephen road? It was a bit dodgy about this time last year when I did it.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

MikeyG said:


> I'm surprised at you Joe - the waterfalls walk is only 4 and a quarter miles, so you could easily have fitted it in ;-)
> 
> Is there ice/snow on the Reeth to Kirkby Stephen road? It was a bit dodgy about this time last year when I did it.


Mikey

If we hadn't had so much distance to cover we would have done the Falls walk. It's a lovely walk and place to be, in the summer, and there's an ice cream van at the top...called Joseph's Ices  The guy in the van is my mate Ducan Bannatyne. I taught him everything he knows :lol: :lol: Didn't he do well?


















When we were there last summer, a man had a heart attack and the air ambulance was called out. He was OK after he had attention from the crew.
















Best colour, Andy?

The B6270 was completely dry and no snow or ice. My car was worked very hard; the road surface was in a bad state. Dodging pot holes and debris on a road only wide enough in parts for a TT and one sheep is Ok once, maybe twice :roll:

Joe


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

Joe,

The walk's very good, yes - I've done it a dozen or so times as everyone who visits me tends to get to do it ;-) So, I've bought ice cream from your friend then - he's certainly persistent - hardly ever not there, it seems. I bet he gets through a fair few suspension bits driving up that track every day!

I think the snowy condition of the B6270 probably helped when I did it - the pot holes were full of snow, and anyway, I was going so slowly that it was fairly easy to go round them (like, not much over walking pace for large tracts of it) - great 'road' though 

Mike


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

MikeyG said:


> So, I've bought ice cream from your friend then - he's certainly persistent - hardly ever not there, it seems.


So have I :roll:


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> MikeyG said:
> 
> 
> > So, I've bought ice cream from your friend then - he's certainly persistent - hardly ever not there, it seems.
> ...


Brilliant! He's sold at least two then - no wonder he drags himself up there every day


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

MikeyG said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > MikeyG said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

So where have you been today then? .....


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> MikeyG said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Certainly not up to the half way point of the Waterfalls Walk; the weather's entirely vile up here :-(


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

MikeyG said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > MikeyG said:
> ...


It was in Wales!!! Rain, well that's nothing compared with what it was like today :?


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

*Saturday the 24th March *for a modified version of the cruise routes discussed in this thread?

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

A final route is very nearly completed.

Joe


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TTCool said:


> A final route is very nearly completed.
> 
> Joe


Wow, that sounds good [smiley=smash.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

You checked to see if I was working first didn't you?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Jo,

You missed out Askrig































...and the King's Arms (c. 1760) for lunch that I told you about....























Kings Arms
Market Place
ASKRIGG
Wensleydale
DL8 3HQ 
Tel: 01969 650817

With the oak pannels, spun glass windows and Wig Cupboard :wink: and photographs on the walls from when it was used as the Drovers Arms in All Creatures Great and Small and the excellent food fine beer and slate fire, stone floor etc.

As I said to you - excellent part of the country for a cruise


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi John

The B6255 from Hawes to Ingleton is one of the highlights of the drive. If we stop at Askrigg for lunch there would be no real need to go to Ingleton, thereby missing out a good driving experience.

We could do both, but having had lunch at Askrigg we would only be turning round at Ingleton, although there is Shell V-power close to Ingleton. Also I thought Ingleton would be a bit further south for the people from further down country.

The King's Head has no car park. The parking in the village doesn't sound like anywhere you would want to park several TTs. 'Park where you can', the lady at the Kings Head said!

I have posted what I thought was best. It may change I suppose. I'll have to wait for the riot to start :lol: :roll:

I know that part of the country is a place of oustanding beauty and interest but to see that would mean a long stay in one place and a good walk, which is OK by me 

Joe [smiley=smoking.gif]


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

You might be right. Could always stop there for tea on the way back perhaps? Regarding parking I'd presumed there was a car park somewhere but I can't remember so perhaps it might be awkward.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

John

It's the Kings Arms and I said the Kings Head  but I did telephone the correct place :roll: honestly.

Joe


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

TTCool said:


> John
> 
> It's the Kings Arms and I said the Kings Head  but I did telephone the correct place :roll: honestly.
> 
> Joe


Jo,

I kept calling it the Kings Head too :lol:

John


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Northern Meet and Cruise Confirmation

Hello all

I have created a new thread called 'Northern Meet and Cruise Confirmation', where participating members' names can be placed. My previous references are now obsolete. Previous posts were only exploratory anyway, so here goesâ€¦

People from the North East and those from Teesside should meet at *The Scotch Corner Hotel, post code DL10 6NR, Tel: 01748-850900.* We can meet in the car park at 10am on *Saturday 24th March 2007.* Thenâ€¦you have to refer to your instructions which will be given on the day. 
As per the instructions, drive to the *Ingleton meeting place, (The Falls Coffee Shop car park) post code LA6 3AZ, Tel: 015242-41617,* where there will be an area set aside opposite the gift shop on a grass and gravel area, by prearrangement with Tony Yew in the ticket office. Parking is free of charge when using the coffee shop. There we can meet up with the other drivers from Ingleton, Skipton, Harrogate, York, Leeds etc and the surrounding areas. All areas are very welcome. We are now all gathered together in one place where we could have lunch.

Thenâ€¦you have to refer to your instructions on how to get to *Alston.* 
At Alston, we can stop at a suitable eating place (to be arranged when I know how many are attending) after which we can drive to our respective homes.

*Who would like to come along? *

Joe & Judy


----------



## Gizmo999 (Jan 28, 2007)

Sorry, I'm back in Taiwan as from 21st


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Joe/John,

how about a weekend (2 day) cruise so there will be plenty of time to see all beauty spots and have loads of nice meals?

Nice pictures btw, John


----------

